# New Fiber Optic Peep Sight



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

NEW (Fiber Optic Peep) Sight product release!


Special invitation to ArcheryTalk.com members 1/2 retail price on remaining 1st mold injection pieces.

Bring your shot groupings closer than ever before including the 50 plus yard shots. A True Center Shot Peep Sight System!

PayPal set-up at email [email protected]. Include your ArcheryTalk sign-on handle. 

Suggested Retail FOP Sight w/o aligner and tubing $17.99 (less than Redhawk) suggested retail with aligner and tubing $19.99.

Special offer to members only $9.00 includes tax, shipping and handling. Wait till you see this peep sight view in the woods!

{p.s.} send a email to [email protected] jpg file is to big, and I'll also forward the new product release sheet!

Kind Regards,

FOP Sight Company, LLC
748 North Highway 67 PMB 162
Florissant, MO 63031-5108
314-854-8488


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Is it anywhere we can see a picture of this thingie????


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Interesting. So, from what I gather, you don't actualy see the crosshair as it's too close to the eye and the focus is on the target...so you get a colored blur. And what good is a colored blur? Still have to pick a fixed point on the peep to the sight whether it's lining up the outer ring of the peep on the round sight ring or whatever. I guess I don't see any benefits here.

I'm a sucker for new toys though...sell me


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Benefits*

Most common problem with peeps, are holes are too small and lose lighting, target in less than daylight conditions.

Groupings are falling apart. Hhmmm.. I used to shoot tigher groupings before. I did'nt change a thing! What's going on????

Usually problem with above scenario is the archer is (just failing) to center fwd sight pin in the center of peep sight aperture.

FOP Sight provides this visual communication to do so, and always centered enabling consistent spot shooting.


FOP Sight Company, LLC
Dave S./Manager


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

> The blur makes a pastel colored , see thru without obstruction. Almost like a hologram.


So you can still make out the outline of the crosshair even through the blur than? Otherwise it's just a pink hued peep right?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fiber Optic Peep*

Yes,
A blurred crosshair upfront center, never fails. Your focus remains the same during the shot. Color is Red, pink hued might have been a good choice thou. lol

Some peeps are going out next week! Some of the members can clarify the red or pink hued color!

It's a pretty neat peep!



FOP Sight Company, LLC
Dave S./ Manager


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

How much trouble is it to set up so the cross hair is totaly level.
Do you have to rotate the strings one at a time to get it to turn.
Or does the center turn & lock in place ?

It sounds like a great idea, I think it would help keep you bow level while hunting


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Sight Set-up*

A level properly served and rotated peep sight is the FOP Sight's proper set-up. FOP Sight w/my Copper John w/level including afterburner blue light is just Great!!

FOP Sights are first available by themselves, and soon through distributors including peep aligner and tubing. Peep aligner and tubing.

I've used both set-ups. Good bowstring and use of a string loop rotates peep sight level for complete vertical & horizontal line-up.


Kind Regards,

FOP Sight Company, LLC
Dave S./Manager


----------



## Cityboy (Feb 27, 2003)

*Make One for Super Peep???*

Do you make one of these to fit a Super Peep?? If not have you tried this for use in Field or Safari type shooting equipment which often use scopes??
Thanks
Cityboy


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Super Peep/Fop Sight Aperture Size*

You work in a machine shop, you could try! However, the max aperture for a Super Peep is shy of the 5/16 or .3125 aperture diameter of the FOP Sight. Your will need a big Super Peep housing along with it.

FOP Sight attributes are along with the Super Peep by not having to change peep sight aperture size.

On the FOP Sight, the fiber optic centering (index) mark be that of a small size centering mark; permits the accuracy (forward sight pin) locating that of the smaller peeps better for shooting dots and Large open 5/16 aperture permitting light and visual acuity not provided with small apertures. 

The FOP Sight works well in all applications, without having to change aperture sizing.

Kind Regards,
Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a question

first though this peep does seem like a really good idea.

You mentioned you use one with a copper john.

The point of accuracy with a copper john is to center the orange ringed housing inside the peep--very accurate this way -accuaracy of a very small peep with a big peep (like a 1/4 inch) I find.

So why not shoot the copper john like it was designed to be used?

do you feel this way is really more accurate?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Peep and Copper John*

Copper John Dead Nuts, Pin guard does nice fitting inside peep aligned aperture as a reference. The larger aperture with the FOP Sight, 5/16 enables complete visual of all without restrictions.

From smaller aperture to 5/16 large aperture for more light and better visual, the small aperture (accuracy) provided is lost with the larger aperture. The FOP Design brings this pin point accuracy back with it Center Shot Peep Fibers and gives the archer best attributes of small for accuracy and large aperture visibility.

Try it! The FOP will increase arrow accuracy greater than imagineable. My 50 yards shots with the FOP sight looks like my best grouping with my old smaller 1/4 inch aperture peep.

My thoughts, Copper John rules! And the FOP Sight will compliment any fiber optic pin forward sighting system.

Kind Regards,
Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ok I am not sure though


are you saying your opinion is that this is a more accurate way to aim than fitting the pinguard inside the peep and then just picking your pin?


Thanks
Francis


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

Center the Pin, Surrounding Pin Guard be Copper John or Trophy Ridge!

The Larger the aperature the more you see, including target and surrounding area of the target. FOP Sight (Fibers in the Aperture) provides the centering accuracy that of small peep hole size does.

The small peep sight holes provide only tunnel vision and the outer edge of pin guards nicely in the peripherial of peep aperture, but you limited and just don't get the Grand Canyon view you do with the FOP Sight!

I hope this may have answered your questions. I love questions about the innovation of the FOP Center Shot Peep System.

Have a great weekend.

Kind Regards,
Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

dont get me wrong I am not trying to make your product sound bad in any way, I am thinking I would like to try it.

But I have the copperjohn hunting sight, and i use a 1/4 inch pse mongoose peep to get the housing to fit. I find with this big peep and fitting the housing , that it is very accurate , just as good it seems as with a very very tiny peep and just centering the pin, so I am wondering really how can there be an advantage accuracy wise?

On the other hand , I like the idea of being possibly just as accurate with an even bigger peep.
as well as being able to concentrate on one pin, while not having to use prepheral vision to keep everything centered.

only a few concerns though:

1-- with such a big peep is that hard on the bowstring?

2-- what about a fast bow with pins very close together, i would think this would make it very hard to keep focused on one pin and keep it on the cross hair, without everything in the sight picture becoming very messy.

3-- what about the strength of the fibre optic? I am thinking of having it break off or something while hunting (branches etc...)


.........also do you have any pics of the peep with the rubber tubing? which one do you think is best?


Thanks
Francis


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*O K I'm lost*

With my Copper John I center the sight housing in the peep and shoot the pin I want, the peep and sight housing appear as one circle.
Now if I center my Copper John sight housing in your peep and then have to put the crosshair on the pin I want to shoot, it seems to me that will blur the whole sight picture.
Not to mention it's one more thing I have to remember when that Pope and Young 14 pointer is walking by my stand


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ya I think the idea of this peep is to not center the pin guard, that would be impossible to do and use the cross hairs as well unless you only shot with one pin, when you moved the cross hairs to another pin the guard would not fit in the peep anymore, 


Thats what I am trying to debate here exactly, which way is better? center the guard and pick your pin ( one of the advantages of the centering your guard is that your anchor for your release hand never changes.).....or use the cross hair method instead???


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*francis*

I'm thinking this way is best.

center the guard and pick your pin ( one of the advantages of the centering your guard is that your anchor for your release hand never changes.)


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, I'll try to clear things up a bit with Francis and Top Cat!

Which is best? Center your guard and Pick your pin, or Center you Pin. Center your guard and pick your pin is relatively a new founded method to (add) consistency pin/peep hole centering. This method was recommended with the large aperture Hunting type peeps. Just the same as if you always positioned your guard in the outer perimeter of the peep hole, your now consistent!

With the desired use of Larger Peep holes for hunter, a sacrifice of accuracy had to be made! Large aperture, center is best guess and on an inconsistent basis at that! FOP peep fibers, put you back in the drivers seat with the accuracy that of a small aperture peep with given see thru centering reference!

FOP Sight is Center Shot, Center your yardage Pin and don't worry and let you guard do what it was intended for.

I've Got java, and printed copies in front to keep the train on the track!

1) I shoot a Conquest 3, it's about 73 lbs. My arrows about 508 grain total. Rhino's, and Super Slams. My 5 pin Copper John is a 5 pin set-up. 1st two pins are close. Set-up is 20,30,40,50 and 60 yards pins. I punch X's at 20 and at 30 providing I place my fwd sight pin in the center of the index square provided by the side attenuating optics. The overlapping of the fibers, provides even darker squared area (indexing center) than outer parts of crosshair. This additionally communicated True Peep aperture Center. 

FOP Sight fiber are .019 diameter. When a full draw position, the crosshair (sides of tubes) create a proximal blur. The blur is clear red/orange in color however transparent and be seen thru to pick-up your pin and target. Aperture is .312 open diameter, almost same size as the common Prohunter put out by GameWarning Systems. The size is not unusually large.

Tubes, fibers are installed at a even plane with each other providing pressure against one another. No breakage, rain sleet or snow. Peep Sight is special rubberized coated 4-6 mils throughout except its inner aperture. Reduces glare and proves better bowstring security. Peep is less likely to slip, from serving position.

I've read an articles, one of many I had saved on fixing the fwd sight pin guard within peep sight at some fixed point, however I will find and share later. I did shoot pick and shoot a 1/4 inch Neat Archery Peep with my Copper John to test bed the FOP Proto modeling and I found the 1/4 peep was easy enough to Center without having to have a Pin Guard Fixed within. The Copper John would be the one of choice if I shot that way.

But I had always shot with pin/aperture centering and I mostly want my accuracy on my Big Game during the hunt, not at the outdoor/indoor target butts! But the FOP Sight work! Great at both endeavors and without changing peeps or peep insert apertures going from target dot shooting to Big Game heart shots. 

Try yourself an experiment with some (old) fibers. Early morning or later evening, crisscross two fiber into a crosshair and hold shot peep sight distance and view across into your adjoining distant neighbors yard. 

A shipment of Peeps go out Saturday morning - Air Express abroad and 1st class within the U.S. to members of ArcheryTalk.com. We should give it some time, and we'll get there first hand feedback of The New Innovated Center Shot FOP Sight. *P.S. Once you shoot with it, you'll not shoot without it!*


Kind Regards,
Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Centering Pin / Freestyle accuracy*

Centering Pin (Guard) in aperture vs sight pin article. I promised I would find this article. It was part of the FopSight patent application references.

Good Read: http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletter_3.htm

This is an alternative (new) way (Centering your Pin Guard) in within a large peep aperture, bringing in accuracy back close to the original Freestyle way (Centering your Pin) in the Peep aperture. The FOP Sight re-enables the FreeStyle way with provided fiber optic (Center Shot Peep) reference within.

Kind Regards,
Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ya this is wha I am trying to say, why would you want cross hairs if you are going throught the trouble of doing this?

for one if the peep is that big chances are your going to have a good bit of space between the guard and the peep making this method less accurate than it could be (the closer the fit the better)

also trying to do both at the same time (center the gurad in the peep, as well as put the pin in the cross hairs, and then aim, just seems like to much to do all at once, I would say its best to pick one way or the other?)

unless I am missing something, are you saying center the housing, put the pin in the cross hairs, and then aim?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

No! You cannot do both! Your choices are shooting with a big peep hole for hunting are; Method (1) forward fiber optic pin aperture hole centering, or Method (2) Pin guard centering regardless where pins fall in aperture hole.

Method 1) came first. Then the Hunters wanted a bigger peep hole for more light vision, the hole got bigger and the pin got harder to center in the peep center.

Method 2) came second, solution as referenced in Spot-Hogg's Newsletter 3 (Solution) for problem using method 1 with a larger peep hole. It a great read; http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletter_3.htm

Method 3) FOP Sight Gets back to Method 1) basics, enabling to center fwd sight pin with totally accurate AWESOME results!
Do read the Newsletter, Spott-Hoggs got some great Scopes and stumbled on Method 2) discovery aligning there scope housing (freestyle) and hence began making round guards.

Method 2). Is totally explained in link, and done much better than I ever could. It further explain (how the larger peep holes) lost accuracy! But (not anymore!) Thanks to FOP Sight!

Bottom line, which ever method work best! Myself, I just could'nt change from not centering my pin in peep center, the large the peep hole the more difficult it became. Just was'nt natural like a small peep hole. Smaller peeps just don't work in the woods!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

do you have any pics of the sight with the rubber alignment ?

which one do you like better?


also, how do you find this peep when using a fast bow with the pin gaps very small?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Red fiber optic is harder to see at dusk. Do you make it in green?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight optional peep aligner*

FopSight peep sight can be used with or without optional peep aligner (plastic) and rubber tubing. I shoot both ways, depending on how recently my string has been replaced. I always add the aligner and tubing for my hunting during the fall/winter.

Depending on the professional job of serving the FopSight on the string and removing overlapping twists above and below, a serving loop serves very well. Once served on string, the loop serves its usually service as well can clock rotation 1/8 turn left or right with positioning of loop. 1/8 clocking would bring your the peep precisely in one of the four quadrant full vertical/horizontal position.

Pin placement (pin point accuracy) is simply placement of fwd choice sight pin in the (center) of the crosshair small square index provided by the fibers. This square index is small, relative to the large viewing aperture and a steady hand and proper release will give unfounded accuracy than without provided center reference index. 

My first and second pin are close, and my arrow speed with 508 grains clocks at around 285 feet per second, with large heli-coil fletching and whisker biscuit. My 3rd, 4th 40/50 groups within 5 inch circle and 5th 60 yard, inside of paper plate.

FOP Sight color of choice is the current red, for it common simplicity. Green, Orange, Yellow and a Ruby Red are planned for later date with special chemical impreginated fiber runs. This will enable continual side lit glow of fibers.

P.S. Plastic peep aligner, attachment will be on next thread!


Kind Regards,
Dave S. / Manager
Fop Sight Company, LLC


----------



## BLACKKNIGHTER (May 30, 2004)

*GOT MY CHECK YET?*

HEY DAVE MAILED YOU MONEY FOR 2 PEEPS ON TUESDAY. LOOKING FORWARD TO TRYING IT OUT. THANKS,TIM


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Order*

I'll be looking for it this afternoon! Your in good hands, it'll be a fast turnaround!


Dave Strathman/Manager

FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

I received my peepsights yesterday and just got done installing them,I got one of my peeps to align perfect ,the other one i'm having some trouble,so i think i will purchase the peep aligner when they become available,I have'nt got to shoot with them yet but so far they look good.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I got exactly as I expected. Pink hued mega peep.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

Kelly,
A pink hued mega peep! I'm not sure if your telling me this is good or bad for you. If peep sight is close to eye such as a pin hole peep, this maybe the problem and results.

Please get back with me, and let's make sure your set-up is not to close at full draw cocked position, and sure your looking thru the peep (not at it!) Peep and eye distance s/b 2 - 2/12 inches and not much closer. The closer it is, the wider the proximal blur crosshair will be!

The view will not be a crispy clean fine lined cross hair, the blur give it it's see thru and small (square) centering reference.

Let me know your peep and eye distance! set-up? Your view should not be so obscure that it's a hued mega peep! Complete Satisfaction, or your money back policy and none other!


Thanks,
Dave S. /Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

jsager said:


> *I received my peepsights yesterday and just got done installing them,I got one of my peeps to align perfect ,the other one i'm having some trouble,so i think i will purchase the peep aligner when they become available,I have'nt got to shoot with them yet but so far they look good. *


Great!, the peep aligner will work however if you try and work the peep that just not aligning correct with your string loop maybe all that needed.

It maybe just a few twists underside of peep that needs yet to be remove and it should settle in just fine.

If you have trouble finding a peep aligner, I'll will mail you one!


Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## BLACKKNIGHTER (May 30, 2004)

whats a peep aligner look like and do i need one with my new peep?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Peep aligner.*

Pictured above is peep aligner, about seven thread up! You may not need one with use of a string loop. Aligner is small added plastic insert for tubing hook-up.

Your archery proshop s/b able to supply one for you if needed after serving. If serving is done as precisely explain on back of package, your set-up should work fine with only a string loop.

Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks Dave....let me play with it and I'll get back to you. I appreciate the concern.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Sight Set-up*

Yes! Kelly, Peep stand-off distance between 2 - 3 inches, the picture looking thru as a normal peep will display your crosshair grid with centering reference.

Do get back with me, and remember to take this outdoors during the day and low light hours for the actual Center Shot view. Indoor lighting is not the true optic attenuation you receive outdoors. The FOP Sight will provide every archer, with correct set-up a large aperture center reference that none other does, a Center Shot Peep.

Thanks,

Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Would this be legal for NFAA BHFS division? I know they limit up to 5 aiming points, would this constitute a 6th?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*NFAA*

I fielded same question the other day by phone, and I don't really know the answer. The FOP sight would need reviewing and qualification through board I'm most certain.

I have some higher resolution pics that maybe submitted, but whom would we channel this directly to I'm also unsure about!

Any thoughts,
Appreciated

Dave S./Manager
Fop Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*NFAA Qualified*

I had posted this question via email to the general NFAA website. Hopeful some reply be available this afternoon.

Thanks.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

SuperX said:


> *Would this be legal for NFAA BHFS division? I know they limit up to 5 aiming points, would this constitute a 6th? *


http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/2004agen.html

The following is a reference that suggests the FOP Sight may possibly be judged by officials as legal in BHFS. Above link page 6 of 9, Quote;

The NFAA Directors UPHELD RIC 2003-5 

The California Director was asked to rule on the legality of the "SPt Hog Hunter IT" hunting sight for use in BHFS division of competition.

The California Director looked up a picture of the Sight. The picture shows an oblique view of the vertical line which gives the illusion that the vertical line does not run behind the aiming points. 'The California Director ruled the sight to be illegal.

The RIC Committee ruled: Having seen the actual sight, the vertical line does indeed run behind the aiming points. Since the previous RIC 97-8 which ruled the "Fine Line" sight legal in the BHFS, which also has a vertical line running behind the aiming points, the RIC disagrees with the California Director & rules the "Spot Hog Hunter Hog IT" to be legal in BHFS. It should be noted that other type sights with the legal amount of pins with a vertical line running behind the aiming points would be legal.

In other words, the FOP Sight vertical and horizontal on the (peep) sight maybe ruled legal however, how this counts as aiming allowable points is to be determined.

Dave S./Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Thanks, I am curious what you hear back from the NFAA. Sounds like a gray area for sure


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

FopSight said:


> *http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/2004agen.html
> 
> The following is a reference that suggests the FOP Sight may possibly be judged by officials as legal in BHFS. Above link page 6 of 9, Quote;
> 
> ...



Check with NFAA, I've already given an opinion


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*NFAA Qual*

Appreciate your help Mike!

Dave Strathman/Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

*peep*

if i buy one and hate it as much as i hate all my other peeps do i get my $ back? i bought a no-peep and love it but it wont work on my new hoyt ultratec riser. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Sight*

That would be policy!

Contact upon receipt and set-up!

David Strathman/Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

do you have any pics of the one with the rubber tubing yet?

also which one do you think is best for hunting, rubber tubing or without? How much fussing is it to set the one with out the tubing, and KEEP it set?

Thanks


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOP Sight/Peep Aligner*

Peep Aligner and tubing are available with the FOP Sight if desired. Peep aligner would be required if archer hooked up directly to bowstring (vs) string loop attached to bowstring.

A string loop attached to bowstring can be set/adjusted to assure peep rotation on consistent basis without the aid of a peep aligner and tubing.

I personally like my arrangement without aligner and tubing and shoot my 3D season without the aid of aligner/tubing. Set-up is with just a solid/tightly placed string loop which aids and provided peep rotation for perfect alignment.

However, for the huntinging season I prefer and add peep aligner and tubing for added assurance in the field.

String Loop only happens to be FOP Sight Picture, and aligner picture showing plastic aligner served in bowstring and tubing attached below.

Thanks,

Dave S/Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

so this is the pic of the actual peep?

it looks so much different than the other one, and the hole looks a lot smaller?


Thanks


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Peep Aligner/Tubing*

No! This is a picture of the peep aligner and tubing which goes above the Peep as picture here! A string loop serves the same purpose for most! If loop alone does'nt work well then peep aligner and tubing always works.

Dave S./manager
Fop Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

My fobs just arrived and I've been testing them for some days
but still not under all lightning conditions. Looks very promising indeed even though I managed to get reduced eyesight in sighting eye a month ago...(Still recovering I hope)
(extra size in peep is therefore very nice to have.)
For me, it seems that the red fiber "creates" a slightly see thru shimmer of red in the upper left corner of the fob (might depend on light direction I guess) and towards the middle and when using the 90 angle of this in the middle of the peep directly lined with fiber optic in scope I've had extreamly good consistence in my shots. 
Using a 30" draw I still havent figured out the exact optimal peep height and should also increase my draw length as this peep makes that possible. (Distance peep eye can increase due to peep size)
But at the moment I don't really care that much bout having to compromise correct form as I'm quite convinced the fob will increase my peep scope alignment ability and thereby give me some more of them X*s. Still fiddling around with the equipment.

PS! Great service. Got automatically refunded 10$ too much shipment payment. (Did not even notice or ask for it meself)
A very interesting product.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FOPS*

Harald,

Thank you for your kind words. The Company is currently reviewing Processes to include coating on inside aperture conical inside portion of the peep sight. This would additionally reduce reflection and or undesireable glare.

In additional to the offering of the assembled original FOP Sight we are reviewing the (colors) to include available (orange), (green) and including (yellow). This as well special processed (master batch) runs of optical tubes impregnated with special glow material can further reduced unwanted outside glare.

I hope you have full recovery, and further enjoy the FOP Sight for years to come.

Keep and eye out for our Website this August! http://www.fopsightcompany.com

Kind Regards,
Dave Strathman/Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
USA


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*A Happy 4th of July*

The FOP Sight Company wishes everyone of ArcheryTalk.com a Happy and Safe Fourth of the July weekend.

Remember the Brave! http://www.njagyouth.org/Liberty.htm


Dave Strathman/Manager
FOP Sight Company, LLC
St. Louis, USA


----------



## tommylightning (Jul 5, 2004)

Same to you!


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight Peep NFAA Ruling*

The FopSight Center Shot (peep sight) has recently been mailed/forwarded to evaluating parties for official NFAA ruling and legal status in BHFS.

Preliminary suggestions are that the FopSight will likely be ruled same as any (other) peep sight with (same) point referencing.

As soon as ruling is made, ruling will be posted on ArcheryTalk.com.

Thanks you members for all your support!

Kind Regards,
David Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
St. Louis
USA


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for checking. I for one hope it is legal as I prefer to center the pin rather than the housing.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*BHFS ruling*

Jury is out! I guess it won't be until January 05, for new rulings. In the meanwhile, the FopSight has been made (color) and fiber intechangeable while installed on bowstring. Fiber replacements install within minutes.

New picture will soon follow!

Dave S./Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
St. Louis


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

*Re: BHFS ruling*



FopSight said:


> You were sent an e mail ruling the peep legal
> Mike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*RIC2004-5 Ruling*

Manufacturers request on the legality of a peep sight containing fiber optic cross hairs (FOP peep sight).

For use in NFAA BHFS & BHFSL competitions.

Quote:
RIC ruling
BHFS & BHFSL rules state that "peep sight & or kisser buttons may not be moved during a round". Since those styles reference peep sights with out regard as to type, the RIC rules that the "FOP peep"  is legal in BHFS & BHFSL styles of shooting.

Thank you RIC members!

David Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy 67 Suite 162
St. Louis, Mo. 63031-5108
314-854-8488
Fax 314-831-6214


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Re: RIC2004-5 Ruling*



FopSight said:


> *Manufacturers request on the legality of a peep sight containing fiber optic cross hairs (FOP peep sight).
> 
> For use in NFAA BHFS & BHFSL competitions.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I would like to buy 2 peeps - how do you prefer I do that, paypal?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight Peep NFAA Ruling*

Pay Pal is good! Paypal email is [email protected] 

Price is still special offer $9.00 each, includes (free) shipping unless your out of the US. Out of US orders, please include $5.00 shipping and handling. Refunds via Paypal on excess shipping charges.

This offer will not be made available after our manufactures Website http://www.fopsightcompany.com is online August early September. 

Sales then will be focused on distributorships, proshop's direct and individual sales via website at full MSRP.

Ships same or next day (2-3 day) delivery. You will be getting the fully (coated) fiber interchangeable version!

Happy X's

Dave Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy 67 Pmb 162
St. Louis, Mo 63031-5108
314-854-8488 Fax 314-831-6214


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight's 1st Hunting Classic*

ProStaff folks galore, the likes of PSE Gan Perez and Richard English Live Deer Shows at Bass Pro Shop, St. Charles Missouri! What hoot! And such Great People and super crowd of hunters!

I've been to many Hunting Classic's and Whitetail Deer Classic's but never on the Vendor Side of the show.

The Fiber Optic Peep Sight (FopSight) had great review and greater damand than product on immediately on hand. Have Saturday and Sunday to go! Yahoooo!

The greatest reward was when I came back from my short break, there was young bowhunter waiting for my return! A friend of his just got a FOP Sight and showed it to him when he got home. He came up to just to get one for himself and another for a friend. What a great feeling...

I want to thank everyone for all there support!,

Have a great weekend and coming hunt!

Dave Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy 67, Suite 162
St. Louis, Mo. 63031-5108
314-854-8488


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

ok lets make this simple---is this peep meant for those who center there pin in there peep sight or not.if you shoot off the string is that going to be a problem especially for peep alignment(consistancy))not using a peep aligner.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

talked to david and i am going to try it for sure as i wear glasses and need a large apeture so goig to give it a good test and see what's up.
rob k


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight Peep*

FopSight peep + is centered in bow string axis. Peep aperture is .312 inch dia. and can be shot centering pin in index window which consistently falls in center of aperture or shot with index window + centered in preferably round sight guard. There would be no compromise of style shooting alignment. Pin shooters centering the pin (now has a reference in the large aperture for consistent fwd sight pin aperture/centering). And the Guard shooter, now has an inside alignment with the guard vs limited to a reduced peep aperture size to fit the round guard. This now permits the guard shooter have larger aperture thus more lighting! Which was the reasons we began making peep with larger apertures.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight at Bass Pro Fall Hunting Classic*

More pic's to follow!

Richard English, daughter Kayla and NonSmoker Dave, 30 lbs over!

Dave Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Light does matter!*

I got my FOP peeps and immediately set up my hunting bow and went to the shop to shoot. I was very surprised that i could not see any cross-hair effect at all. For me it was a pink blob - no problem seeing through it but no way you could use the X to center the pin either. 

I PM'd Dave and he informed me that for the fiber optics to work properly (he used some scientific word here) you needed real sunlight. It was late and I admit I was a little bit skeptical but I tried it and whamo, perfect cross-hair with a little pink square in the middle. I could easily see my pins (and the color of them) and center them right in the middle of the X. 

I am now about to put a FOP on my field bow with no reservations. I really think that the FOP will improve my BHFS scores in competition and I can't wait to see how it works in the stand in 2 weeks 

Just a word to the wise - if you planned on using your FOP for indoor season, probably won't work.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for your reply SuperX! Yes, the FopSight is a designed outdoor hunting and target bowstring mounted peepsight. A true Center Shot System!

I'm sure your X's will be more and tigher than before!

Dave Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy. 67 Suite 162
St. Louis, Mo 63031-5108
314-854-8488


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight availability*

Last remaining test and promotional peeps where distributed at past weekends Bass Pro Hunting Classic event here in Missouri. Remaining peep reserve has been held for remaining AT special promotional.

This promotional ends upon Website http://www.fopsightcompany.com activation later this month or early September. Special 1/2 price promotional @ $9.00 incl's postage/handling (is) at wholesale price. FopSight fiber optic peep will then be available thru ProShops from participating distributors or manufacture direct at MSRP of $17.95 for peep and $19.95 for peep with optional tubing and aligner.

Please do take advantage of this promotional. This is an outdoor hunting (Fiber Optic) peep which (daylight) lights up center aperture cross hair providing a small index window for precise forward pin or guard centering. You will have remarkable accuracy at greater distances than ever before. Satisifaction or refund via paypal.

 [email protected]

__________________
David Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy 67 Pmb 162
Florissant, Mo 63031-5108
314-854-8488 fax 314-831-6214


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

You can see my review of this peep sight here:

http://www.selectarchery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25

It's just my 2 cents worth, but if you are at all interested in this peep sight, feel free to check it out.

Live every day on purpose,
Jim


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*SELECT ARCHERY AND OUTDOORS SUPPLY*

FopSight Company Welcomes newly signed sponsorship dealer Select Archery and Outdoors Supply. Select Archery's website http://www.selectarchery.com provides easy retail purchase of the New Fiber Optic peep sight, the FopSight.

As promised, the AT intro offer will remain but will be ending this coming weekend!

Manufacture purchases can still be acquired afterward at newly set msrp $16.95 ea. FopSight and $19.95 FopSight includes peep aligner and tubing. Manufacturing paypal email is [email protected]

Do visit Jim's Select Archery and Outdoors Supply. He has so much to offer and at really great prices! Keep Jim's site posted for FopSight peep updates and further reviews.

FopSight Company website; http://www.fopsightcompany.com should be running hot within 2-3 weeks. It's so close to hunting season! Thanks to everyone for your support!


David Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
748 N. Hwy 67, Pmb 162
St. Louis, Mo 63031-5108
314-854-8488
M 314-616-6008


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello All

I tried two differnt size peeps with open crosses and in side there peep was a open cross.

Now the idea was great but not enought light .

Now you have come out with this peep giving more light and where the cross was open in mine yours is solid. I fill this is a great idea,especally buy given more light to the peep.


Now to all this lineing up.

My comment on that is the subconious mine dosen't like any thing out of level or off center. So let the primeary visionin be on the x in the center of the target. And let your subconsious mine control your pin with end the target.

Now inturn Primemary vision and subconious vision can also be applied to your peep and pin.

And we also know That no matter how big the scope houseing is or how big the peep is. Center is center. only with a smaller peep you get a darker view of the picture you are looking at.
Yes i know the out side of the houseing in relationship with the inside of the peep is one way to find center. But there are other ways also to determin center. and you don't have to use 3 objects to fine center. Meaning the peep, cross hair fiber and site houseing.

I will try your product.Send me one now if you like.

My Thoughts
Later 
Unk.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fiber Optic Peep availability*

UNK Bond,

The Fiber Optic Peep is available special AT offer price remaining today! Orders through PayPal at [email protected] and check or money orders postmaked Monday the 30th are accepted for special offer price $9.00. this includes shipping and handling.

Special notice; the FopSight is an Outdoor Hunting and Outdoor Target Bowstring mounted peep sight. Outdoors is the essential type lighting to activate the see through+ providing the center shot visual for pin placement to Center of the large style aperature.

The FopSight gives full view, lighting and the unique consistent Center point aperture reference for {dead-on accurate pin placement.} This increases consistent accuracy an attribut very much needed for the large peep hunters. 

Peep Guard shooters vs Peep Pin shooters as well can benefit with the attributes the FopSight has to offer. I'll admit, the peep guard shooters do have more going on centering guard. But, what works best is what we all strive for.

Your request for the FopSight is most welcome. 

FopSight is now available retail at adjusted msrp $16.95 through participating dealer; Select Archery and Outdoor Supply located in Bloomington, Il. And also available soon, through FopSight Company's website http://www.fopsightcompany.com 

A separate PM has been forwarded to further assist you if need for special AT offer purchase.

For retail purchase visit Jim's site;

Select Archery and Outdoor Supply located in Bloomington, Il. 

http://www.selectarchery.com


----------



## 2thepoint (Jul 30, 2004)

Dave, PM sent


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello guys

Just to let you guys know i was serious with my last post .
I ordered two Peeps from David.And flound him tobe very easy to work with.

Thanks David 
And thanks for this tread.
Later Unk


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Dave can you post the instructions on the installation of the peep?
I lost them...... i tried putting the peep in the string by breaking the string into 4 sections, but when I draw back I cant see through the peep because it does not sit anywhere near being square with my eye....it still kind of lays on its side.

Thanks


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Francis*

Francis,

Peep is to be installed horizontal to string axis. With drawing of bowstring the bottom of peep face should be 45 degree or greater angle towards you. This could be negatively effected with useage on longbow with a short draw. The 45 degree minumum would be needed for viewing and this would be some what as an oval viewing.

Also your peep and nock distance s/b around 6 inches apart.

PM me the bow spec's and let's look and figure out what going on! If you have average draw length and up to 42 axle to axle bow length, there should be any viewing problems.


Dave S.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fop Installation Instructions*

Per Request!


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*The Peep Factor!*

How we aim has been a great topic of interest in this and many other forums. We at FopSight will soon have our Website up and running. Till then, we thank everyone from the bottom of our nock! And we are most pleased to be part of Achery Talk Forum!

*FopSight Company, LLC*


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight Website*

FopSight Company, LLC is online at http://www.fopsight.com

Thank everyone for your support!

David Strathman/Manager
FopSight Company, LLC
Missouri


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Just order two. I will give them a try.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Peep Order*

Philip,
Rec'd a PayPal for 2 peeps. FopSight Company now has available Dealer for FopSight purchases.
Jim at http://www.selectarchery.com

The promotional AT offer did expire ending August!

Our website: http://fopsight.com also offers retail purchases however we currently are set-up to accept PayPal only. This will change within a week covering all type transactions.

Please visit our supporting dealer Jim at Select Archery and Outdoor Supply. Afterwords, email or pm what you'd like to do with PayPal.

Thanks,


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*FopSight Peep signs on DRD Outdoor Sports*

FopSight Welcomes DRD Outdoor Sports

http://www.drdoutdoorsports.com

as our manufacturer marketing representative. With marketing reps serving Ohio, Michigan, Tennessee, Kentucky, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Indiana and West Virginia, Wisconsin.

With DRD Outdoor Sports first priority pro dealers, FopSight innovated centershot peep will be made available for direct dealer purchases serving retailers and online archery merchandisers as well direct individual purchases.

  Visit DRD Outdoor Sports link through our website at http://fopsight.com


----------



## mace (Aug 28, 2003)

*What are the odds*

Of there being one made that is set in the string using only 2 strands rather than 3?


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fop 4 strand set-up*

Mace,
The Fop is a 4 strand set-up for bowstring security! Fop has full view with 4 strand, as is not planned at the time for 2 strand.

Thanks,
Dave Strathman


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fop Center Shot Peep Colors*

Fop Center Shot Peep shows colors to ATA event.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Center Pin or Center Guard?*

Center you Pin or Center your guard? Do both with the Fop Center Shot Peep! Wowww. Are we excited now! The AT link, is a testimonial in a popular thread. Do review this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1100466&postcount=55

Added download is the article again, THE PEEP FACTOR!


----------



## scottrsg (Aug 12, 2004)

Is the $9.00 dollar special avalible?




FopSight said:


> NEW (Fiber Optic Peep) Sight product release!
> 
> 
> Special invitation to ArcheryTalk.com members 1/2 retail price on remaining 1st mold injection pieces.
> ...


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*Archery Talk Special into offer!*

The special A/T New Product intro offer ended Aug 04, :sad: and is now available at MSRP via Manufacturers http://fopsight.com and Dealer http://selectarchery.com :smile: 

Be sure to review updated The Peep Factor article on Website and Testimonial (how) the Fop Center Shot suits (both) style shooters, pin and guard. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pass Through (Mar 30, 2005)

*Peeps*

Hey, Dave why not send some of these out and let some of us hunters and 3-Ders put them through the paces, weekly reports of shots fired. let us hype them up and well keep the peeps as payment.


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello Ken,

It would not be the norm to provide peeps for payment on subject of product reviews. The idea however is fine! Controlled testing would be the ticket. I may however be submitting soon to further product review testing as well.

PM me your suggested run through, how a 3 D review 4 - 7 3-Ders before scores on the same circuit maybe; and how you suggest to move forward.

Maybe this be best on a range first with controlled known yardages before and after results.

PM me your idea of the run with details.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

The website you provide takes me to a kindergarten.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

FopSight said:


> Yes,
> A blurred crosshair upfront center, never fails. Your focus remains the same during the shot. Color is Red, pink hued might have been a good choice thou. lol
> 
> Some peeps are going out next week! Some of the members can clarify the red or pink hued color!
> ...


==============

Hello
No negative peep Len's. Then what clears the positive scope Len's. So one can use higher power scope Len's
Had one that resembled this. Other than there was no fiber used. Made by Night Hawk and it didn't have a negative Len's either. Or did it act like a verifier. To clear up the front scope Len's, of a higher power Len's. [ Later


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pysiek said:


> The website you provide takes me to a kindergarten.


Lol this thread is 10 years old!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I for one didn't notice. It came to my email as some one posted. And I just replied. Probably said the same thing the last time. ha ha


----------

